# يلا خلينا نضحك سوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rana1981 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*حمصي اجا عند رفقاتو وقلهن: عن جد سبحان الله .. صدقت انو الشهيد ما بيموت بل حي يرزق
سألوه : شلون بقى عرفت ؟؟
قلهن : اخي صرلو مستشهد 5 سنين و مرت أخي لهلاء عم تحبل


يحكى أن شامي دعا اليه يهودياً فأراد أن يرغبه في الدين فقدم له وجبة طعام 
فقال اليهودي:هل دينكم يأمركم باكرام الضيف؟قال الشامي:نعم وانتم؟قال اليهودي لا فابتسم الشامي واعتنق اليهودية 

شامي طلبوا منه يتبرع لبناء سور للمقبرة. قال لهم : عمرنا ماشفنا ميت هرب 

شامي مات, فتحوا أولاده الوصية لقوا مكتوب فيها  
( لاتغسلوني امبارح عملت دوش)


شامي عمل شوربة لحمه سألوه وين اللحمه؟ 
قال يعني شاي الغزالين فيه غزالين 

شامي راح يسجل ابنه بمدرسه خاصة قالوا له السنه بـ 3000 والباص بـ500 
قال أصبح سجلوه بس في الباص 


شامي ضرب ابليس في الحج و هو ملثم سالوه ليش ؟ قالهم :ما حدا بيعرف يمكن احتاجو 

شامي نجح راح لعندأبوه قالو: 
بابا نجحت قام عطاه عشر ليرات وقالو روح إشتري بيبسي: 

 .. اجى ابنه الثاني قالو بابا أنا كمان نجحت قالو: يللا خذ لك شي كاسه فاضية بسرعه والحق اخو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا رنون*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة يا رنون*​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههه

روعه جدا جدا .. شكــراا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
تحفة دول
ميرسى لك رنون
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلووين قوي
تسلم ايديكي رنوون​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قوي
> تسلم ايديكي رنوون​*



*شكرا ميكي على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> تحفة دول
> ميرسى لك رنون
> *​



*شكراعلى مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> روعه جدا جدا .. شكــراا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلويين يارنا
ميرسى ياقمر*​


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة بتاعت لا تغسلونى دى 
ميرسى يا قمر على التوبيك الظريف


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *حلويين يارنا
> ميرسى ياقمر*​



*شكرا يا قمر
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة بتاعت لا تغسلونى دى
> ميرسى يا قمر على التوبيك الظريف



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

حلووين ياقمر 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> حلووين ياقمر
> تسلم ايدك



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه

شكرا ليكى كتير رانا​


----------



## rana1981 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليكى كتير رانا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 أكتوبر 2010)

حلووووين اووووي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> حلووووين اووووي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


*
شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
 الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين بجد
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه...

ربنا يفرح قلبك...


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين بجد
> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههههه...
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

